# Updates (: EXTREMELY pic heavy, lol



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Aha! I FINALLY found out how to semi-good pictures involving fish  All it took from me was putting it on flash, zooming in, and holding the camera back a little ways. I got some amazing pictures of Bliss, who's finally calmed down enough for me to actually get the pictures. I had so much fun doing this, and came away with well over 100 pictures. Every single one of my fish were so interested in the camera. Well, besides Nereus. He just wanted away. And Sherbet. He just wanted sleep xD Or he thought he was too cool for MY camera.... Anyways, I have a question about Deimos. His stomach worries me. Should it look bloated like this? (below) Everytime I take pictures of him he looks like this. I suppose I'll try fasting him tomorrow, to see if that helps. Well, here they are, in order of arrival!









(This is the ONLY good picture I've ever gotten of him )









Ace









Ace again









Sherbet









Sherbet









Nereus









Nereus









Nereus









Vulcan. (You can see the fungal infection VERY well here... it's the bright white spot)









Vulcan. (Same here)









Devin.









Devin.









Shani.









Shani.









Bliss.









Bliss.


SO MANY PICTURES! I'M SORRY D: I didn't know there would be so many of them.... D: Also, it looks like Bliss doesn't have part of his tail, but it's there. It's just see through  I love that about him... Anyways, sorry again about the amount of pictures x3 I got carried away, I suppose.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful pics!! They're all so pretty!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank ya! I just had so much fun doing this, since they all seemed to love the extra attention x3 Except Nereus, lol. He's always been a loner...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I thought Bliss was white.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

He is, lol. He's got the same green shine that Vulcan does. It only shows up in the right light, which, apparently, is the flash.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! Well, white or green, he sure is pretty!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm starting to have doubts, again, about giving him up. This is getting bad for me xD The big thing is is that she won't be picking him up until December 21, which is her birthday. That leave me 3 months to get attached to him....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If I were you, I'd get another one and do it a few days before giving it to her. That way, you won't get as attached.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm thinking I'll do that. The whole point of me getting him first was making sure he didn't have internal parasites and die a day after she got him  Got to distance myself...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would get attached in one day but several months? I would really have a hard time letting go! lol


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I really don't think it's possible. Not when I play chase the finger with him every day x3 I guess I'll just have to save up my money again... lol


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

OMG such pretty fish! I think my favs are Vulcan and Sherbert. Also im amazed at Nerus's colors! I see green, red, blue... WOW SOOOO pretty. You have some amazing fish. makes me want a delta SO bad! i wish i had room haha.


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Don't be sorry! It's a good thing to have lots of pics of pretty fish! 8D
I think Vulcan is my fav<3
And for the betta in the first photo, he does look rather bloated. I'd even try fasting him for two or three days. You can also get daphnia to help =o


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 23, 2009)

Beautiful!! Nereus looks like my Sammy (except Sammy's red in his tail doesn't show up as well as yours does!) I love Sherbet as well


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Beautiful fishies. 

I'm in love with Vulcan.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Beautiful beautiful fish.  I actually just did this too!! I took lots of pictures too.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Sherbert is sooo pretty. I love all your fish, though. I hope Vulcan feels better soon!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

They are all gorgeous!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

wow! great pics! I love your bettas. I may have to take a trip to your town and steal a few. lol =D


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Very pretty all of them. I could not pick a favorite. LOL


----------



## Zan (Jun 30, 2009)

like it


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

No stealing them!  And thanks everyone! Yeah, Sherbet is definitely my baby, I'd say. He's next to my bed, so I wake up every morning to him staring at me XD Every single morning... Kind creepy sometimes.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Well you could have done 2 whole pages of your drop dead gorgeous bettas i would of loved it (in less words great bettas)!!!!!!!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank ya! I had more pictures, but I thought I was pushing it.


----------

